# בגדים לסבתא לחתונה



## Amber (2/1/13)

בגדים לסבתא לחתונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
היי בנות!

סבתא שלי, אישה בשנות התשעים, מחפשת בגדים לחתונה (שלי! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
היא הייתה ברשתות המוכרות אבל ההיצע לא מאוד מבטיח.  יש למישהי ניסיון במציאת בגדים לנשים בגיל הזה?
היא לא מעוניינת לתפור בגד אצל תופרת (רוצה לדעת בדיוק מה היא מקבלת) לכן אני נשארת בתחום החנויות, אבל אולי יש כאלה המתמחות בגיל הזה?

אשמח לכל טיפ


----------



## arapax (3/1/13)

סבתא שלי 
עדיין לא בגילה המכובד מאד של סבתא שלך אבל מתקרבת, קנתה אצל עירית נוי. הם אפילו עשו לה כמה שינויים, כמו לסגור קצת את המחשוף, והוסיפו חגורה לבקשתה, ולדעתי היא נראתה מאד מכובדת וגם מאד כמו עצמה, רק חגיגית, אבל אולי כדאי לומר שסבתא לי לא אוהבת דברים מנצנצים ומאד מושכי תשומת לב. לא יודעת להגיד לך לגבי מחירים כי היא הלכה לבד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מקווה שזה יעזור.


----------



## Amber (7/1/13)

תודה! 
וסורי על התגובה המאוחרת


----------

